# computer game how to sent the iphone ?



## dang_boy (Nov 6, 2010)

normal computer dvd game 

how to sent iphone ??
OR

normal computer dvd game

how running iphone ??


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

cannot be done. All you can do is look for an iphone version.


----------



## dang_boy (Nov 6, 2010)

difficult find the iphone version

computer version to iphone version 

convert think thinking


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It cant be done as they are made in different programming languages, also with different user interface for example PC games use the Mouse and Keyboard when the iPhone uses touch.


----------

